# fluffy puffball silkies.......



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

the ladies...













































the rooster (I think!)...


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh they are soooo sweet. Used to have chooks but the neighbours moaned...:bash: I love the crooning noises that they make


----------

